# Hydor Inline Heater on FX6



## RLee (Sep 21, 2008)

LiQuiD SmoKe said:


> Has anyone ever installed a Hydor Inline Heater to their FX6/5 hosing before? The size of the ends of the Hydor are obviously only meant to fit smaller cannisters, and not the large hoses of the FX models. I got a couple extra rubber hose connectors from my 406 that actually fit inside the FX hoses very snug. Figured I could rig it up with that, and maye a little silicone and clamps to finish. Any other suggestions out there? PS: Please ignore the PVC cement in the pic, its for something else! lol


 I would install a tee reducing the 1" into 2 5/8" hoses 1 for the heater and one as a bypass. If you run all the flow through the heater is is gonna be highly restrictive.


----------



## LiQuiD SmoKe (Mar 13, 2015)

RLee said:


> I would install a tee reducing the 1" into 2 5/8" hoses 1 for the heater and one as a bypass. If you run all the flow through the heater is is gonna be highly restrictive.


Wow thanks. Im very novice when it comes to any form of plumbing. So you think the outflow would be hindered by flowing into the heater?


----------



## RLee (Sep 21, 2008)

LiQuiD SmoKe said:


> Wow thanks. Im very novice when it comes to any form of plumbing. So you think the outflow would be hindered by flowing into the heater?


Yes absolutely, what size tank are you working with? Some that use this filter on large tanks like to split the outlet into 2 anyway so they can customize flow pattern through the tank.


----------



## furnfins (Dec 30, 2011)

I was just looking at this. I wasn't thinking of getting one but it would be out of the tank and away. 
If I get this it would go on an eheim 2215. I'd love to know how you like this heater.


----------



## LiQuiD SmoKe (Mar 13, 2015)

RLee said:


> Yes absolutely, what size tank are you working with? Some that use this filter on large tanks like to split the outlet into 2 anyway so they can customize flow pattern through the tank.


This is for a 125g. Im posting the build currently *HERE* under general discussion because for some reason I was having issues trying to start the thread under tank journals. 

The default output nozzle on the filter is a dual head, but I prefer spray bars personally. My output plan is to have it run through a 3ft DIY spray bar to have even flow throughout the tank.

Bump:


furnfins said:


> I was just looking at this. I wasn't thinking of getting one but it would be out of the tank and away.
> If I get this it would go on an eheim 2215. I'd love to know how you like this heater.


I read a tremendous amount of great reviews on this heater and have been wanting to try it for a few years now. I just get worried about leaks with the thought of splitting the line to install.


----------



## RLee (Sep 21, 2008)

LiQuiD SmoKe said:


> This is for a 125g. Im posting the build currently *HERE* under general discussion because for some reason I was having issues trying to start the thread under tank journals.
> 
> The default output nozzle on the filter is a dual head, but I prefer spray bars personally. My output plan is to have it run through a 3ft DIY spray bar to have even flow throughout the tank.
> 
> ...



Testing the flow will help illustrate them amount flow loss. Setup the filter on the tank like you would normaly but have the out going into a 5 gallon bucket. Turn it on and use a stopwatch function on your phone to time how long it takes to fill. Then test with the heater inline. From there you can figure out gallon per hour and the difference between.
As for leaks with the bypass, make sure to use teflon tape on the threads and hose clamps on the hose. No leaks!
I have been using the Hydor In Line Heater for almost 10 years straight, works well. I would recomend getting rid of the plastic red clamp nuts and use regular hose clamps. The red plastic nut broke into pieces a few years after installing. Fortunately the hose did not pop off so no harm.


----------

